# Emax22 Instrument Panel intermittant



## Bob's Mini Acres (8 d ago)

I have a 2016 Mahindra Emax22 that rungs great, but the instrument pannel starting going off and then shortly thereafter coming back on. Now it went off completely and does not try to recover. Any clues or help with wiring/fuse to check?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning Bob, welcome to the tractor forum.

It could be a faulty ground connection. Run a temporary ground wire from battery negative terminal to a solid ground point on the instrument panel and check results.

Could be a blown fuse. Failing that, trace power to the instrument panel and onward to determine where power is interrupted. Start at the key switch in the "run" position. Should provide power to the instrument panel. Trace power to the instrument panel, and then within the panel if necessary.


----------

